# Recommendations for Good Towbar/Full Width Safety Bar Please



## 112003 (May 7, 2008)

I live in the Midlands but would be prepared to travel to have a good quality full width safety/tow bar fitted to my Swift Bolero. Any recommendations, or otherwise, for one that doesn't rust too quickly or have the plastic coating crack, please. Do the electrics need to be linked into the "Cambus" (whatever that is) in order to avoid electrical problems?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You won't be disappointed with these:
http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/motorhome_towbars.html
A quick run down the M1 for you.

If you have rusted black finish, in the past I've simply used this on black painted metal:
> Hammerite spray <
Brush off any flaky rust with a wire brush, mask to protect any areas and spray 2-3 light coats. Sorted for more years.

Dave


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

horatio

Watling are excellent towbars . They supply www.towequipe.co.uk/ and from them you will get a cheaper price.

I live near Enderby near Leicester and , mine was fitted by a local garage.

Brian


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Bit further to travel but I'd recommend Dave Spreadbury of PWS in Poole http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/ Their bars are powder coated but to a good standard.

Electrics will need special attention as your Ducato base does use the Can-bus system but PWS can do this work also.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Horatio

Towtal at www.towtal.co.uk have lots of happy customers and are just up the M6 in Stoke-on-Trent


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Horatio! Happy New Year!

I'm with Jagman!

http://www.towtal.co.uk/

Our previous MH, an A-S Pollensa had a heavy-duty 'T'-bar fitted by Towtal, complete with 12N electrics and ball. I clamped a bike rack to the ball and plugged in the lightboard. Well happy! A couple of coats of shiny black Hammerite finished the job nicely.

If, I say IF, I needed a towbar on Our Coral, I'd be happy to return to Stoke. And I still have some Hammerite! :roll: :wink:


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

I am disappointed with my Towtal tow bar after hearing good reports on the company. In just 6 months it’s starting to rust. The relay failed due to water ingress after just 5 months. 

The electrical installation in my view is appalling, relay is secured in some sort of flexible casing which was sealed and secured to the floor of the motorhome with 4 small screws behind the N/S rear wheel. The in-line fuse failed to blow due to water ingress into the relay over the 5 month period after installation. No audible indicator confirmation in cab when trailer connected


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

boggy said:


> In just 6 months it's starting to rust.


That's why they advised on the Hammerite treatment.

I went there because Auto-Sleeper wanted over £900 for a 'T'-bar; Towtal did a heavy-duty one for £395.

_*"You pays your money and takes your choice!"*_


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

philoaks said:


> Bit further to travel but I'd recommend Dave Spreadbury of PWS in Poole http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/ Their bars are powder coated but to a good standard.


Ditto,, measured up, made, and delivered mine to me, within 5 days, fitted a treat


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that boggy, did you complain and if so how did they react - especially to the electrical installation issue?


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Towtal helped with tracing the fault over the phone i.e. check fuse, if OK your relay has failed.

Last minute checks on Saturday morning before leaving for Dover for early Sunday crossing connected trailer and no electrics. Had to find replacement relay luckily a local towbar installer had one in stock could not fit as they were closing. 

Spent the next 2 hrs underneath the motorhome replacing and re-sealing, I was appalled at the installation, short wires made reconnection very difficult, large amounts of black insulation tape. The relay was enclosed in a flexible rubber box sealed and secured to the underside floor with 4 small self tapping screws. Full of water when removed all terminals corroded.

Not had a chance to complain yet as we are currently in Portugal and not returning until late Feb but will be contacting Towtal on our return. I’m not happy with my £400 plus installation completed in June 2008


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

I have had PWS towbars on my last 3 vans without a problem  . It gives loads of protection at the rear.

A friend of mine had a rear end shunt :x and it cost about £11,000.00 to repair and was off the road for 6 months   . So paying about £500.00 for added protection is well worth it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for prompt and full reply boggy; useful information and it provides a balance to the recommendations for the original poster.

Again, sorry to hear of your problem, glad you got away and enjoying Portugal. 

I can really identify with last minute problems resulting in lying on back in the mire (so to speak) fiddling with little wires and screws; its usually cold, oily and going dark too, and I always do my back in! Shop just closing is a classic Murphy's Law addition to any attempt to solve a problem, we only ever need a plumber at the weekend!

Well done for persevering and getting the ferry next morning.


Thanks again for posting and happy holiday.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Had mine fitted by Armitage Trailers at Ferrybridge. Extremely satisfied with the quality of workmanship. Wired via Cambus , no problems in first 3000 miles. www.armitagetrailers.com. Worth the drive from your area, towbar coating guaranteed.


----------

